# Review Section Not Working Right



## JohnPaul (Sep 29, 2018)

When I go to the review section and try to get to the point where I can "browse resorts" I keep getting stuck in a loop bringing me back to the main page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 29, 2018)

apparently the link to the "top rated TUG resorts" isnt working at the moment...we are aware and working on it.

the reviews section is working however, just not when using that particular link unfortunately!

here is an alternative link to access reviews (or click on any of the links in the newsletter)

https://tug2.com/timeshare-resorts/?Newest+Reviews&new=90


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 29, 2018)

links should all be working properly now!  thank you for bringing it to our attention!


----------

